# Silverman Feeder



## Brassenkönig (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr die Silverman Feeder als Steckrute kennt und wenn ja, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dieser Rute gemacht? Ich würde mich sehr über eure Beiträge freuen. Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## fischkopf (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Hab Silverman Feeder 3.60m 10-60g Steckrute°!

Bin damit sehr zufrieden. War saugünstig(bei Askari) und ich habe damit schon 6Pfündige Karpfen gefangen! 

><Fischkopf°>


----------



## Matchking (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Also,ich habe mit dieser Rute keine EWrfahrungen gemacht,
aber wenn ich den Namen Silverman schon höre,bekomme ich zu viel.
Ich habe eine Rolle davon mal gewonnen,die ich für Aal nehme(um sie in den Dreck zu schmeißen reicht es)
Ich würde es keinem zumuten mit dieser Rolle zu angeln,wenn man sie in der Hand hat und kurbelt könnte man denken,sie ist aus Vollgummi,so verwindet sich die >Kurbel.
Also,würde ich an deiner Stelle eine Feederrute von Browning nehmen.
-Da hast du Qualität und ein super Preis- Leistungverhältnis.
Lass dich doch einfach mal im Board beraten.

MfG und Petri Heil
Sören


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Silverman = Hausmarke von Askari ?


----------



## Rotauge (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Jepp Franz, so isses.

Ich würd die Finger davon lassen, lieber ein wenig sparen. Also 60 Euro, da kriegt man schon was besseres.


----------



## Brassenkönig (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Hallo Boardies,
erst einmal danke für eure Antworten.

Matchking@
Welches Rollenmodell hast du? Ich habe die Silverman ASKI 500 und die Silverman ASKI 600 und ich bin mit den Rollen sehr zufrieden. Die sind ja auch nicht so teuer  .


Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## Matchking (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Rollenbezeichnung fällt mir nicht ein,aber ich meine ,dass es die Aski-Sereie ist.
Also,halt die mit der Holzkurbel.
Aber hauptsache sie hat eine einigermaßen gute Brermse und zum Aalangeln reicht sie aus.
Guck doch mal bei Ebqay wegen einer Feederrute.
Da findest du auch neue Ruten von Browning für wenig Geld*50 Eus*


----------



## altersalat (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Bei ebay würd ich auch kucken. Da findest sicher was Gutes.


----------



## wolle (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

@ Matchking
seit 1999 fische ich 3 Silverman ASKI EX 40,preis pro rolle damals 99,95 DM,
diese drei rollen fische ich an drei verschiedenen spinnangeln und noch nicht eine rolle hat mich im stich gelassen,selbst ein karpfen von 20,1 kg konnte der rolle nicht schaden und spinnangeln tue ich nun wircklich sehr viel,ich kann mich über diese rollen nicht beklagen.

@ Brassenkönig
über die ruten kann ich dir leider nichts sagen da ich selber keine habe.


----------



## arno (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Moin!
Zu den Ruten von Siverman kann ich auch nix sagen, aber zu einer echten Schrottrolle kann ich mich äussern!!!
Aski 510, das ist ja wohl nur was zum Köderfisch angeln!!!
Ansonsten :
 :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v


----------



## froggy31 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Hi,
zum Thema Rollen von Askari kann ich meinen Vorrednern zur zustimmen. Hab mir mal ne Freilaufrolle von Kogha geholt, die kein halbes Jahr einsatzfähig war. Aber ich hab ja 5 Jahre Zeit zu reklamieren. 
Ich glaube allgemein bei Billigmaterial von Askari muß man das Glück auf seiner Seite haben um Freude an den Geräten zu haben

Petri 
froggy


----------



## Mr.Teeq (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

hi leute

 also ich habe mir neulich für ca. 60€ die neue balzer diabolo 2 feederrute 3,90m und 140 gr. wg. gekauft und mich muss sagen ich bin begeistert ! die rute hat eine aktion des is einfach genial! damit wirft man locker en 80 gr. blei über den main (ca. 80m) !!!! der einzige nachteil ist dass die spitzen recht stark sind stört mich aber nicht weiter da im main eh immer ne sau strömung entlang wälzt! aber die diabolos sind einfach gut!

 mfg

 #####6:m#2:z:k (bissel bewegung in den beitrag bringen *lol*)


----------



## Nachtfischer (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

Hallo ,ich habe zwei von den Ruten 60-80 g Wg und ich muss sagen das sie anderen AAlruten in nichts nachstehen,sehr stabil und robust,hatte gestern einen 16 Pfd Karpfen dran ,drill ohne probleme, und die rute hält und hält.
Aslari muss nicht immer was schlechtes haben.
grusss Nachtfischer.


----------



## Nitro (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

*Silverman Feeder= wenn eine Kuh im Pferdestall  gebohren wird,istes noch lange kein Rennpferd!!!

soviel dazu. 
*


----------



## Brassenkönig (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Silverman Feeder*

hahaha wie geil, kommt dieser 5 Jahre alte Thread nochma zum Vorschein, super Jungs :vik: :q . Also die von mir damals erwähnte Rute hab ich 2004 gekauft meine ich, erwies sogar ihren Zweck für meine damaligen Ansprüche, also paar schöne Brassen rausgeholt. Im Sommer 05 war das mein ich is sie mir aber durchn Missgeschick zerbrochen, naja schade aber ich fisch heute eh nen anderes Niveau als mit 13/14 ^^ und auch etwas höherwertigeres Gerät, also nit mehr so ganz aktuell |supergri


----------

